# What to do what to do...



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

I am pumped that my LFS is matching the dollar a gallon deal Petco is running right now...so I will be getting a new 55 gallon in the near future.

Question is...what would be a fun unique group of inhabitants for this size tank.

Open to any ideas, hit me with em. 

I don't mind basic care that will have to be taken, daily feeding, weekly water changes, etc. But don't want to have to dedicte huge portions of time to the tank maintenance, so please no delicate fish that require very very specific water peramiters. 

*c/p*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Planted community! I would pick a school of cardinals and an angelfish. Then get a bn pleco or a nice school of corydoras or similiar. 

What kind of fish are you interested in?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree. Get the plants in and going...worry about the fish later.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

all my tanks are planted, so that is a given for me. 

As far as what I am interested in, I can't pick. I like a ton of different fish. I do like the idea of the angel because it is a little more unique. 

I use RO water, nourish for the plants, feed right now with a top shelf flake, and frozen shrimp and bloodworms, and shrimp pellets for my 5 corys, i use algae wafers for my CAE (which I will hate when he gets bigger, I bought him without the information I needed and then found out how big they get and aggresive...) 

Thats a good question....could I move the CAE over to the 55 or even a 75, and get anything to live happily with it?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A small group of Roseline Sharks and grow from there.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> A small group of Roseline Sharks and grow from there.


With the Chinese algae eater or just in general?


----------



## disc61 (Oct 15, 2012)

startsmall said:


> I am pumped that my LFS is matching the dollar a gallon deal Petco is running right now...so I will be getting a new 55 gallon in the near future.
> 
> *c/p*


 Wow, that is sweet, especially since Petco's deal is for only 10, 20 ans 40 gallon tanks. better get it now.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Look around for rainbowfish!
My local stores have Melanotaenia trifasciata, parkinsoni, lacustris, praecox, parva and boesemani now - they are magnificent 3-5 inch fish with interesting behavior. And if my local stores have them, they are in the trade and available for ordering by stores. 
They are eye catchers in planted tanks.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

With RO water you could keep angels but you CAE will probably end up giving them hickeys at times, they become aggressive and slow moving angels would be easy targets.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok, Here is what I am thinking. I do not know temperment wise if what I am reading about these fish is correct so if you know let me know.

I would like to do a few Rams, Angels, Sailfin Mollies, and an African Butterfly. With a Hammers Blue Lobster on the bottom. 

I think i will probably be taking the CAE to the shop to trade or donate, I have just read too much about their aggressiveness.

So what do you think? Would these fish coexist ok? 
Thanks.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Rams Angels and the Butterfly all like acidic water, the molly needs hard water even brackish


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

The water needs will cause you problems, as dalfed noted.

How hard or soft is your tapwater? You have to figure that with a 55, you will be changing out 10-15 gallons weekly. So you will need to use your tapwater. If I were you, I would start with an analysis of my local water. What is the hardness, and the pH?

Once you have that, build a community around the water, so the fish will flourish and you won't spend your time battling fish diseases brought on by the stress of inappropriate water conditions.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Mollies don't need brackish water but do tend to like a little salt. This does not make the water brackish, however.

For the most part I believe that most people's tapwater will suffice for the majority of fish that are easily attainable. Specialty breeds will change that however. Even then as long as you aren't trying to entice breeding most people will be fine. I've never run into a water issue for fish. My tap is 8.2, 10dgh and kh. I've had Angels and Cardinals do just fine in it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Its my opinion that with most readily available fish acclimation is the key. Many will adapt to water outside their native values. 

As for the angel with rams, I would watch them. Ive never had the two together but I know angels can be pretty aggressive when they grow up, and I believe I recall that rams are pretty protective if they have eggs or fry. This may or may not be an issue.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

I wish I could talk my LFS, Petsmart or Big Al's into that $1 per gallon sale. That would be sweet. I did pick up a 10g kit on sale last year at petsmart. I think it was around $25. awesome starter for my daughter. The one week my hubby wants a bigger tank and next he says no way....confused....


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> Mollies don't need brackish water but do tend to like a little salt. This does not make the water brackish, however.



brack·ish
   [brak-ish] 

adjective 
1. 
slightly salt; having a salty or briny flavor
Adding a lil salt is making water brackish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

dalfed said:


> brack·ish
> [brak-ish]
> 
> adjective
> ...


In general this may be true. But, it does not really apply to aquariums. If you were to research setting up a brackish tank, you will see that it doesn't mean that I just threw some salt in it. I use aquarium salt in my tanks from time to time....they do not all of a sudden become brackish tanks by doing so. There are specific levels or gravity, that make a tank a brackish tank or brackish water.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

So what if instead of the mollies I went with a few rosy barbs? 

They reach a comparable size to the others, require the softer acidic water and are peacefull fish.....

So it would be essentially 
1-Hammers blue lobster
1-African Butterfly Fish
2-German Golden Rams
2-German Blue rams
4-Platinum Angel fish
4-Rosy Barbs

In a 75 gallon, well planted tank with some driftwood and cave rocks. with 2 Aqueon quietflow 55 filters, an air stone or stick, flourescent lighting, a tight fitting hood...etc, etc. 

Think that would work out ok?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

That might work. Rosys get larger than you may expect, and they are 'noisy' - angels and rams tend to be freaked out by fish like that. I've kept them with rowdier cichlids, but you may be surprised at how large they get. Mine used to spawn every morning, splashing water all over and generally disturbing their entire tank. They are pretty, but not passive.

The brackish thing is a myth. Poecilia velifera, the Mexican sailfin, and some local populations of Poecilia latipinna are brackish. Ditto for the rare P orri. If you can find them in the hobby, good luck. Poecilia sphenops, mexicana, petenensis, butleri, caucana, gillii and the others are pure freshwater fish, but adapted to hard water. The fish we buy in stores are mutts, mainly based on sphenops but with some latipinna and other genes. They need hard water, but not salt. Back in the 1930s, latipinna from Florida were popular, and the ones they were collecting, a large sailfin version, needed brackish. As usual, the exception became a fishkeeping rule and people have been salting mollies ever since.
So if your water is hard, you can have mollies with no problem. They die in my undoctored soft tap, but since they are one of my favourites, I add minerals with every water change and they are fine.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

I would like to have the mollies, especially a sailfin variety, but not really at the expense of the others...if I had harder water the others wouldn't really like it and so it throws off the balance of things...and if the rosy barbs are "rowdy" they probably wouldn't be good tank mates either for the other fish I have selected...so back to the drawing board. 

Any fish that are happier in softer water, are peacefull and not too hyperactive that would go ok with the rams and angels?


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

What about Blue Paradise (Macropodus opercularis) 

Would they be prone to being nipped by the angels because of their fins being longer? Probably...I will keep looking.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Cherry Barbs are a nice looking calm fish, any of the medium sized tetras should work.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

dalfed said:


> Cherry Barbs are a nice looking calm fish, any of the medium sized tetras should work.


Nice looking but I am hoping to get something that will grow to about 3-5 inches, though I could probably get away with a nice small school of a smaller fish...you guys are giving me great inspiration. I really appreciate it. 

But I dont want to get something so small that it will become food for another fish.:biggerfish:


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

I have 3 rosy barbs in my big tank. The biggest one is Brutus and he is probly 4-5inches. The other 2 are slightly smaller. He is the instagater. If water is to be splashed it will be him starting it. Especially when it's feeding time. He goes up grabs a mouthful and splashes and sends the flakes everywhere. Good for my Cardinal tetra's..LOL I told my hubby they are going, but he won't part with them. They are over 5 years old now. They were from Walmart believe it or not. They really don't bother anything or anyone. They are pretty, rugged, not small and curious. Really not a bad fish, but not my choice they were his choice.....


----------



## fin-nipper86 (Oct 5, 2012)

I too have 3 rosy barbs. 2 male, 1 female. They are by far my favorite and most active fish. Mine tend to keep to themselves really but I guess personalities vary.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

Would a red tail shark, work with the angels rams and an african butterfly and a hammers lobster? 

From what I read they are ok usually by themselves and wont bother fish unless they are small...that sound right?


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I think the rosey barbs may prefer a little cooler temps than the angels and rams. Look at rummynose tetras which are a great schooling fish and appreciate similar temps as the angels. But get at least 10 -12 to really appreciate their schooling behavior.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

I so want a rummynose tetra tank! 

Lobsters and fish do not mix. The lobster will hunt your fish. He'll either kill'em or at min, rip up their fins. 

Redtailed black sharks get large. 8" Red-tailed black shark - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
May be too big for a 55.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

FishFlow said:


> I so want a rummynose tetra tank!
> 
> Lobsters and fish do not mix. The lobster will hunt your fish. He'll either kill'em or at min, rip up their fins.
> 
> ...


Well, I need more feedback on these two things, I am glad you brought them up specificlly.

The lobster, from what I am reading, it is only a 4-5" lobster and usually does not go for the larger fish which all of his tank mates would be...though I know that with any lobster I am taking a risk...

And the red tail shark though it says different on wikipedia, is only supposed to reach about 4-5" inches according to different sources...can anyone confirm? Either way as long as he doesnt want to eat the angels or rams, he will be in a 75 gallon tank so I think he would be ok.

Let me know if you guys agree disagree or have referances I could check.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Crawdads will go after what will let them, no matter the size. Most fish don't start out as big as you are talking about anyhow.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> Crawdads will go after what will let them, no matter the size. Most fish don't start out as big as you are talking about anyhow.


I am leaning away from the lobster idea anyway because I dont want to deal with them moving my decorations and stuff around...lol 

So I am back to a conundrem....I need a bottom dwelling fish, something of the scavenging nature, I am thinking maybe a small group of Pictus Cats, but I am open to suggestions becaus ei think they may be too hyper active for the angels and rams, but along those lines, 5-6" not overly agressive, softer water, etc.

I am also looking for that centerpiece fish, something that will blow my freaking mind out of my head to set and watch. Same parameters.*c/p*


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

A nice school of cories for the bottom? Again, if you go with warmer temp fish look at something like sterbai cories, which like it warmer than other varieties.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

SueD said:


> A nice school of cories for the bottom? Again, if you go with warmer temp fish look at something like sterbai cories, which like it warmer than other varieties.


Thanks for the idea Sue, and I would agree IF i didn't have a school of Corys in my current tank, I love them but I want this tank to be different and unusual fish...any other thoughts?


----------



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

Loaches. I love loaches. And they are fun to watch. All types too. But note that some get very large such as Clowns and the 75 would not be big enough but they live forever and do not grow that fast. I panicked when after buying to babies when I put them in my 55G and everyone said they would need to be moved due to size. Of course they will be one day as they get very large (and old) but its well over a year and they still are just 2-4 inches and happy. The dont grow that fast but the best loaches are the ones that stay relatively small. I like to call it a downstairs and upstairs 55G.
Zebra loaches: Fish profile - Zebra Loach

Clown loaches: Google Image Result for http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Nm3rdHY0QsU/TlY2exo3sII/AAAAAAAADsA/aYnt9EI8zbE/s1600/Botia-Indian-loaches.jpg

YOYO: YoYo Loach, Botia almorhae, Pakistani Loach, Almora Loach

So I have the two clowns, three yoyos and three zebra loaches downstairs and they never go above four inches or so over the substrate except when being silliy and zipping around chasing each other - but they are not aggressive at all and splendid to watch. They mingle very well with my cory cats (which are wonderful fish to have) on th bottom and then I have danio's of a few varieties, a few types of tetras (not cardinals or neons) that school across the middle and top and one big silver striped angel (he was a quarter size a year ago and now nearly the size of my hand... Its a nice and active mix. They all get along very well and never an incident. Oh ya I have two upside down fat cats that for the fist year I never saw. Now they come out and are the most senseless acting things in the tank. Just goofballs. Hope this helps. 

You didnt ask but I have mostly fake plants and some easy growing non light needing plants that grow like weeds. Being trimmed each week in fact. I use no plant food or CO2. My lighting is pure saltwater type with two 48" T5's in a super white and blue looking environment. People think its a salt tank. I also have two LED sets that are on top that came with the tank that I use just for the blue LED's in the evening and if I want to add a even more light Ill flip on the white ones (yellow by comparison to the other bulbs) My 48 inch bulbs are ATI Blue Special (which is a very clean crisp white and an ATI Blue Plus) 

ATI T5 Aquarium Replacement Bulbs

My filters by the way are dual HOB Bio Wheel 350's (2 units spinning four wheels total with room for 8 cartridges or media material which I use). I use some fluval black sponges to sit between the cover and the outflow to keep the top relatively still. I keep the water at 79/80 and all are thriving. I feed Tetra Color enhancing flakes for the upstairs including frozen dry worms now and then........ and basement dwellers are fed Hikari (sp?) Algae wafers and Hikari bottom feeder small wafers (they are all broken so they cover the entire front at feeding time).... so I can enjoy the frenzy. I feed the flakes two times a day and basement guys eat one time per day. Partials every week. Now you know everything I do about 55G tanks. I also have a 37G with the same lighting in 24" inch bulbs and other types of fish including danios, cherry barbs, glow light tetras and another big happy yellow golden angel. Both types use glass marineland tops in either single or dual configurations based on the tank. Sorry for all the info you didn't ask about but I figured I'd toss it in. I need to take some new recent pics. All the best to you in your selection!


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

I think I got my selections made. 

Should be a good tank as long as I keep strict eyes on the water conditions. 

75 gallon, 

3 platinum angels
1 german blue ram
1 german gold ram
1 electric blue ram
3 long fin albino bristlenose pleco
1 african butterfly fish
1 super red severum

yes? or anyone have suggestions?


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

You'll just want to watch those angels carefully. If two of them pair up, they may very well kill the odd one. If you start to see a pairing, maybe you can rehome the third one before there is any damage done. I love angels and wish I could have a tank full. But they don't play nice very often. 

I just happened to end up with a pair last year when I added my second one about a month after the first. And in fact, they spawned again tonight. I'm planning to try pulling the eggs one of these times, but I wasn't prepared for this spawn just 2 weeks after the last one. They haven't gotten very far with the parents raising them - got free swimmers once for about 3 days but the parents then started picking them off. Usually they only get to wriggler stage.

Also love the albino bristlenose. Mine is a short fin but he's a handsome devil.


----------



## startsmall (Oct 17, 2012)

SueD said:


> You'll just want to watch those angels carefully. If two of them pair up, they may very well kill the odd one. If you start to see a pairing, maybe you can rehome the third one before there is any damage done. I love angels and wish I could have a tank full. But they don't play nice very often.
> 
> I just happened to end up with a pair last year when I added my second one about a month after the first. And in fact, they spawned again tonight. I'm planning to try pulling the eggs one of these times, but I wasn't prepared for this spawn just 2 weeks after the last one. They haven't gotten very far with the parents raising them - got free swimmers once for about 3 days but the parents then started picking them off. Usually they only get to wriggler stage.
> 
> Also love the albino bristlenose. Mine is a short fin but he's a handsome devil.


I don't intend to or want to breed so would it be best to have 3 males or females? I am still researching these fish to get there habits down....thanks for the advice.


----------

